# Can I Run Vertex Aquaristik IN-100 externally?



## jamie1985 (Oct 11, 2012)

Hey everyone! 

Just wondering if anyone knows if I can run my Vertex Aquaristik IN-100 protein skimmer externally? It would save a lot of room in my sump if I could! Haha

Thanks!

Sent from my SGH-I337M using Tapatalk


----------

